

Airquotes: Automatic quote generator for a T-shirt website using AngularJS - diogocal
https://github.com/JohnMunsch/airquotes

======
teleclimber
You say this is an example of an application that does not depend on a
service.

It seems to me this is an application that _should_ depend on a service or
two.

For example, you have your data in a big global variable. This is not a good
practice.

I think Angular is one of those things where it pays to learn all its parts as
soon as possible (services, compiles, etc..). I say this as someone who is
going through the learning curve as well.

~~~
nilliams
I think he means back-end service, rather than Angular's notion of services.

>> It's a good example of an AngularJS application that's not completely
trivial and yet one that does not depend upon having a service it has to
connect to for getting and persisting data.

Edit: Updated with relevant quote.

------
dustingetz
here is the HTML and JS:

    
    
        https://github.com/JohnMunsch/airquotes/blob/master/app/index.html
        https://github.com/JohnMunsch/airquotes/blob/master/app/scripts/main.js

------
maniaccoder
I would suggest extracting the calculation functions to angular services.

